

This is why I act like a man - xynny
http://baglady.dreamhosters.com/2008/05/25/this-is-why-i-act-like-a-man/
Do women in science and technology have to act like men to succeed?
======
jws
Started to read, things kept popping up over the article as my mouse cursor
crossed the window. Gave up and left. I wonder if those "services" that deface
articles provide a report of how many people leave the page within 5 seconds
of the first pop up.

------
tungstenfurnace
Depending on the circumstances, I am happy to use either men or women as role
models. Where role models fail, I must be myself. If colleagues harrass me,
then I must confront them directly without flinching or being mean in return,
and without any private rancour. This will earn respect.

In the battle of the sexes each side invents conspiracy theories about the
other so it can ignore its own role in the conflict. It then continues to act
in a way that causes in the other sex the very behavior that offends.

